# Guess which verse



## a mere housewife (Jul 2, 2004)

My husband read this to me last night-- I couldn't figure out which verse it was supposed to be. I thought it would be interesting to see if anyone here could (no online cheating):

(From [i:bd23b052ff]The Rheims New Testament[/i:bd23b052ff])

&quot;For, consummating a word, and abbridging it in equitie: because a word abridged shal our Lord make vpon the earth.&quot;

No wonder they looked to the pope to interpret Scripture.


----------



## blhowes (Jul 2, 2004)

Heidi,
You haven't gotten any responses yet, but that doesn't mean your post is being ignored or we're not thinking about it. This is a tough one.
Bob


----------



## staythecourse (Jul 2, 2004)

What's that verse about rightly dividing the truth? Is that it?


----------



## a mere housewife (Jul 2, 2004)

[quote:5ad1011144]
What's that verse about rightly dividing the truth? Is that it?
[/quote:5ad1011144]

Um, not exactly. (Wouldn't that be ironic, though.) I'll give you a hint: Think of the word &quot;word&quot; as something else. In fact, think of almost all the words as something else, and you'll be a lot closer to the meaning of them.

That's not much of a hint, is it? The word that &quot;word&quot; really isn't, also begins with a &quot;w&quot;.


----------



## blhowes (Jul 2, 2004)

[b:0fb52b18a7]Heidi wrote:[/b:0fb52b18a7]
Think of the word &quot;word&quot; as something else. In fact, think of almost all the words as something else, and you'll be a lot closer to the meaning of them. 

Oh, now its obvious: 

Joh 3:16 For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.


----------



## a mere housewife (Jul 2, 2004)

[quote:d74701db7e]
Joh 3:16 For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life. 
[/quote:d74701db7e]

The &quot;wor&quot; in world is on track. It's just the rest of the verse that isn't...


----------



## turmeric (Jul 2, 2004)

I will make a short work upon the earth...

Don't remember where it is, a minor prophet I think.


----------



## a mere housewife (Jul 2, 2004)

That was really good, Meg. It's a quotation from Isaiah, Romans 9:28:

&quot;For he will finish the work, and cut it short in righteousness: because a short work will the Lord make upon the earth.&quot;

I knew it had a familiar pattern when my husband read it to me, but it made so little sense that I couldn't place it at all. It made me realise how ridiculously obscure the Douay-Rheims is-- and the translators did this on purpose.

&quot;...ye shut up the kingdom of heaven against men: for ye neither go in yourselves, neither suffer ye them that are entering to go in.&quot;


----------

